# Motorcycle Securing



## BikeNut (Feb 8, 2009)

I am closing in on a 23KRS. I was wondering if I could ge some help so I know what to expect.

I am preparing to purchase a 230 KRS. I see the unit has D rings in the corners. I was wondering if I could get some tips on how you strap things down. I have several bikes. I expect to mainly carry two dualsports inside the cargo area. Currently I load them inside my cargo van. I have wheel chocks then three eye bolts. One on each side of the bikes and one in the middle. I rachet strap down the handle bars.

So I guess the first thing I need is to had more d rings or the E strip. Would that be a big job to drop the pan? Does every one add wheel chocks? Please tell me what your bike is and how you hold it down.

Thanks,


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We have talked about wheel chocks in the garage, but are/were concerned about the warranty on the floor, so this is not something we have done. Carey (Colorado Dirtbiker) did this mod - I know there are pictures around here somewhere....

Here is what we do:


If we take a third bike it goes into the truck.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

My setup, two surface chocks for the front and 2 pit bull restraints for the back.

Before I did this I used two baxley surface chocks on the front and strapped the backs. I was tempted to put e track in the middle, but instead strapped across the bikes in the back.


----------



## trenton (Sep 22, 2010)

forceten said:


> My setup, two surface chocks for the front and 2 pit bull restraints for the back.
> 
> Before I did this I used two baxley surface chocks on the front and strapped the backs. I was tempted to put e track in the middle, but instead strapped across the bikes in the back.


I have done this with one two and three bikes I have a block that of 2x6 boards built up to support the wheight under the frame just enough to stablize the bike from moving and use 2 ties to hold bike down to the blocks


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

Here is a link to how I secure my cruiser. No chocks, just 4 tie downs.

klicky

I also through bolted the attachments as I did not trust just wood screws. There are some pics of that project too.


----------



## The Dog (May 24, 2011)

I just purchased a 2011 230RS and have some cocerns about loading and securing my fatboy.After looking at Marker`s setup it gave me some ideas on how to get my bike up the ramp without it bottoming out.I will let you know how it works out, but in the mean time,if any one has any suggestions i would like to hear them


----------



## Vonk (Jun 9, 2011)

The Dog said:


> I just purchased a 2011 230RS and have some cocerns about loading and securing my fatboy.After looking at Marker`s setup it gave me some ideas on how to get my bike up the ramp without it bottoming out.I will let you know how it works out, but in the mean time,if any one has any suggestions i would like to hear them


I just joined this group and expect to use it often. I too have a 2011 230RS that I got in March. I LOVE it.
I have an 09 Fat Bob (matt black). I have intention to carry two Harleys (FatBob @ 750 bls and an 883 XL @ 550 bls, thus going 30% over the limitations) in this unit and am aware of the 1000 lb max weight limitation for the cargo hold. However, I am moving forward with my needs. I haven't put in the two yet, but am preparing for it. I installed 2 front wheel chocks against the driverside wall and installed (HD wood screws into flooring, not thru bolted) 4 new tie-down ring for each mc.
I strap down the Fat Bob and it works great!!! However I'm having second thoughts about what could/will happen when I put in the 883 XL in.

The factory won't give me any structural data on the main frame alum members or the 2x wood flooring members or the hitch framing members so I can figure out where the weak points are. Is it the wood flooring, the main alum frames or the hitch frame connection welds??

Anyone have any ideas or suggestions??


----------



## Vonk (Jun 9, 2011)

Vonk said:


> I just purchased a 2011 230RS and have some cocerns about loading and securing my fatboy.After looking at Marker`s setup it gave me some ideas on how to get my bike up the ramp without it bottoming out.I will let you know how it works out, but in the mean time,if any one has any suggestions i would like to hear them


I just joined this group and expect to use it often. I too have a 2011 230RS that I got in March. I LOVE it.
I have an 09 Fat Bob (matt black). I have intention to carry two Harleys (FatBob @ 750 bls and an 883 XL @ 550 bls, thus going 30% over the limitations) in this unit and am aware of the 1000 lb max weight limitation for the cargo hold. However, I am moving forward with my needs. I haven't put in the two yet, but am preparing for it. I installed 2 front wheel chocks against the driverside wall and installed (HD wood screws into flooring, not thru bolted) 4 new tie-down ring for each mc.
I strap down the Fat Bob and it works great!!! However I'm having second thoughts about what could/will happen when I put in the 883 XL in.

The factory won't give me any structural data on the main frame alum members or the 2x wood flooring members or the hitch framing members so I can figure out where the weak points are. Is it the wood flooring, the main alum frames or the hitch frame connection welds??

Anyone have any ideas or suggestions??
[/quote]

More on my 09 Fat Bob regarding the ramp and loading the bike in so it doesn't bottom out. I made extension ramps and blocks from 2 bl density foam and covered them with outdoor black carpet (Harley accent ofcourse). The extension ramp is 4 ft long x 8 inch wide and raises the end of the trailer ramp 10 inches off the ground. I also added two 12 inch square blocks to put on either side of the ramp extension to fully support the trailer ramp when lifted by the extension ramp. It really works cool as the ext. ramp and blocks only weigh about 2 - 4 bls each. The 2 bl density foam totally supports all the weight of the FatBob and me (265 bls) while it rolls up the ramp into the cargo hold.


----------



## SouthRider (May 29, 2009)

For dirt bikes (which are a lot lighter than road bikes) I bought a couple $30 wheel chocks from a local bike shop & secured each of them to a separate piece of plywood with carriage bolts.

The plywood I used was about 18" X 24".

Then I simply laid the plywood/chock on the floor against the back wall and rolled the bikes in, using the stock D rings for the tie downs.

The weight of the bikes kept the chocks secure, and the width of the plywood kept the bikes secure.

This was a simple but elegant solution that didn't require bolting to the floor, and the chocks simply lift out ot the camper when not in use - leaving the floor free from obstructions.


----------



## Beeb (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello Everyone, my first post on the forum, I just purchased a 2008 28KRS, real nice floor plan and can't wait to go out with it. I intend to haul my 2011 Harley Ultra Calssic Limited in the garage. First and foremost any hints or tips on how to load it, the bike is 96.7" long and the garage is only 94 or so, I understand that I will need to drive it into a corner to make it fit. I planned on installing a Condor chock to grab the front wheel once I have it in position. My TV is a 2007 Chevy Silverado, MAX/VORTEX 6.0 Litre with a heavy duty rear axle and tow package, only towed it from the dealer on a windy windy day and it seemed ok.. Well any helpful hints would be appreciated, happy holidays to all... Beeb..


----------



## kcfddoogie (Sep 7, 2009)

Beeb said:


> Hello Everyone, my first post on the forum, I just purchased a 2008 28KRS, real nice floor plan and can't wait to go out with it. I intend to haul my 2011 Harley Ultra Calssic Limited in the garage. First and foremost any hints or tips on how to load it, the bike is 96.7" long and the garage is only 94 or so, I understand that I will need to drive it into a corner to make it fit. I planned on installing a Condor chock to grab the front wheel once I have it in position. My TV is a 2007 Chevy Silverado, MAX/VORTEX 6.0 Litre with a heavy duty rear axle and tow package, only towed it from the dealer on a windy windy day and it seemed ok.. Well any helpful hints would be appreciated, happy holidays to all... Beeb..


Its going to be tough loading the geezer glide because of the trunk. Your going to have to lower the front of the tt down and use the leveling jacks if you don't want the trailer shaking around. Go up on the left side of the ramp as close to the door as you dare and then crank the bike to the right about 1/3 to halfway through the garage. Then use the setup as pictured above. I tie down as he said. I load a 02 RK and have a little room left to spare. I also support the left side of the ramp door and use a ramp. I have only done this a few times but am getting better every time.

Good luck
Mark


----------

